# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  2017  НОВОГОДНИЕ :Корпоративный.Сборная компания(ресторан) .Дед Мороз(в ресторане) , Кино,тематика

## elen-ka20

ОТКРЫТ НАБОР НА ОБУЧАЮЩИЙ КУРС ВЕБИНАРОВ ДЛЯ ВЕДУЩИХ. По окончанию Международный сертификат и море новых знаний и материала. Приглашаю всех ,кто привык быть на  шаг впереди"
ДЕТАЛИ ПО ССЫЛКЕ :  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...41#post5274641

*************************************************************

 НОВЫЕ СЦЕНАРИИ  И ПРОГРАММЫ  ДЛЯ ВСТРЕЧИ 2017 ГОДА :  

Добрый день,уважаемые коллеги. В первую очередь информация для тех,ко впервые заглянул в мой бутик: *ОТЗЫВЫ ПО СЦЕНАРИЮ ПРОШЛЫХ ЛЕТ* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141015
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...95#post4917695

А теперь о некоторых деталях . НИ КАКИХ "ВЫ мужчины   -петушки,а вы женщины -курицы.И сейчас вы будите скакать и прыгать..." Утрирую,но что я хотела сказать думаю понятно. Поддержка темы точечная и в основном в текстовой части, Так что если вам надо "петушиный" формат под год Петуха -сценарии вам не подойдут 

Сценарии отличаются  не только  по таймингу ,но и есть отличия в  конкурсно - игровом наполнении. А всё потому ,что  чужие люди и один коллектив - две большие разницы. 

Текстовой документ любого  ,прописанный . от А до Я!! начало ,чтобы задать настроение,с элементами  стенд ап (юмор,шутки).МУЗЫКА!!  ВИДЕО !!!

Подойдёт как для тех,кто работает С ПРОЕКТОРОМ,так и для тех,кто работает БЕЗ ПРОЕКТОРА!
Реквизит есть,но минимально  

***************************************************************************************************

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ ВЕЧЕРИНКА программа для работы в ресторане  (не знакомые между собой гости) в предновогодние дни* 
Рассчитана * программа на 4   часа  и на полный день (6 часов)* ,Тосты  ,интерактивы,конкурсные  моменты направлены . Тайминг  для проведения НГ ночи прилагается на всякий случай  . Написан "под ключ" сегодня купил  -завтра пошёл и достойно отработал: текст 40 страниц+ музыка+ фото-видео + пояснения как с материалом работать на других праздниках 

СТОИМОСТЬ полного сценария на 6 часов  -3500. На 4 часа - 3000

[img]http://*********net/8457366.jpg[/img]  [img]http://*********net/8515690.jpg[/img]

****************************************************************************************************

* КОРПОРАТИВНАЯ ПРОГРАММА ДЛЯ ОДНОЙ КОМПАНИИ ( один коллектив :фирма,офис,предприятие и т д.)*

ПОЛНЫЙ  подробно прописанный  сценарий на полный банкетный день -6-7- часов . 
Текст ведущего -  50 страниц , музыка,видео -фото для пояснения программы . Вес папки с материалом -под 2 Гб. 

Так как писала вше,что нет привязки к Петуху ,то Самый большой плюс в том,что  КОНКУРСНО - ИГРОВАЯ ПРОГРАММА УНИВЕРСАЛЬНА.И универсальна  на столько , что  изменив несколько фраз ,с ней  можно использовать круглый год. Но чтобы вы не думали и не тратили на это время -всё уже продумано за вас! : прилагается  текстовое описание как адаптировать конкурсы и игры для других праздников ,А так как материал написан в 2016 году( и уже частично уже прошёл "огранку" на разных праздников .И обкатан не только мною.), то вы отработаете НГ и обновите всю программу .Да ещё и  будите на УРА! РАБОТАТЬ ВЕСЬ 2017   
СТОИМОСТЬ  3500

[img]http://*********net/8454294.jpg[/img]


*****************************************************************************************************

*ДЕД МОРОЗ И СНЕГУРОЧКА -40 МИНУТНАЯ РЕПРИЗА ДЛЯ РЕСТОРАНОВ(для работы со взрослой аудиторией)* 
В этой программе вы найдёте и анимашку,и игры -конкурсы. Предназначена она для тех,кто проводит выездные поздравления в ресторане,офисах, то есть на выезде и сугубо вручить подарки.
Стоимость 1800 руб 

[IMG]http://*********net/8420886.jpg[/IMG]

*********************************************************************************************************

----------

Aannaa (03.11.2016), Лара Петрова (23.09.2016), Масямася (14.10.2016), Окрыленная (22.09.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (23.09.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

******************************************************************************************************
*ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ: 
*
1. ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК 410011961657726 

Если у вас нет электронного кошелька,то его можно пополнить быстро и просто несколькими вариантами: 
- за пару минут перевести через Сбербанка онлайн 24 https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280

- в любом отделении ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ.

2.ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ: КАРТА ПРИВАТ БАНКА 5168 7423 2040 8424

***************************************************************************************************

*НГ СЦЕНАРИЙ В СТИЛЕ "СНИМАЕТСЯ КИНО"*

 *ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ  "под ключ"  - готовый ! (14  конкурсно -игровых момента как застольных,так и во время танцевального отделения)* * Подробно прописанные слова ведущего (более 30 страниц) от "добрый день" - до "до свидания" + муз.оформление , полиграфия,фото, видео  моменты с проектором )  - 3000 руб*

ФОТО ПРИМЕРЫ,ВИДЕО ОПИСАНИЕ ,ОТЗЫВЫ ПО ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ- ЗДЕСЬ   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137830


Также есть 2 -й  вариант темы кино -под заказ !!!  *"2017 ЦЕРЕМОНИЯ ВРУЧЕНИЯ ПРЕМИИ ОСКАР "*   .Это две совершенно  разные темы от концепции праздника  до конкурсно - игрового наполнения  .

Текстовой документ около 40 страниц.Подробно прописанный от велком до финала: тосты,подводки,активации ,интерактивы и конкурсно-игровая программа.  Есть моменты для работы с мультимедией(проектором),но если вы не работаете без неё вам тоже этот сценарий подойдёт 
Музыка,фото, видео,рекомендации и вся необходимая  полиграфия прилагается  



[img]http://*********net/8469706.jpg[/img]


*********************************************************************************************************************8


В стиле кантри "Дикий Вест"  - полный сценарий 

Казино  - программа 

Чикаго (гангстерский )  - полный сценарий 

Пиратский аля кевст - 

В стиле путешествия " Вокруг света за ..."

В украинском стиле " УКРАИНСКИЕ ВЕЧОРНИЦI"  - полный сценарий 

***********************************************************************************************************************************

 АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2  БОНУСА В ПОДАРОК: 1- высылаю я , второй +  "всё в ваших руках" (на ваш выбор)  - актуальна до 20 ноября.*

*ВСЕМ,КТО ПОКУПАЛ ПРОШЛЫЕ  НГ  СЦЕНАРИИ  - ещё один НГ  бонус* 

*Детали Акции высылаю ЛС

*************************************************************************************************************************************

----------

Aannaa (03.11.2016)

----------


## Кнопик

Ух ты!!!! уже! УРА! Я ждала с нетерпением. Пометьте меня на акцию. В первых числах переведу денежку.

----------

elen-ka20 (26.09.2016)

----------


## Sergey74

Елена, спасибо за сценарий. Уже покупаю 3-ий год подряд, всё на высшем уровне  :Ok:

----------

elen-ka20 (26.09.2016)

----------


## Hohotunchik

Елена, я просто в восторге от ваших сценариев! Покупаю второй год, это просто потрясающе! Елена дает возможность нам, ведущим, выходить на новый уровень, с  Елениными программами праздник проходит как по нотам! Мне очень близок такой стиль проведения праздников, все весело, задорно, свежо, но без пошлятины и перегибов, именно на таких праздниках люди отдыхают всей душой. Покупая ее сценарии я уверена, что мои праздники пройдут на высоте.

----------

elen-ka20 (26.09.2016)

----------


## ВалеркаРостов

Готов сегодня купить сценарий!!!  :Aga:

----------

elen-ka20 (26.09.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Кнопик*,  :Ok:  Спасибо!  за доверие!

*ВалеркаРостов*, Спасибо за доверие! Готова отправить


*Sergey74*,*Hohotunchik*,  спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!!  за отзыв.И ещё большее СПАСИБО!!!! за постоянство! 
 Рада что понравился сценарий .Хотя этот получился СУПЕР!!! Это даже я признаю,хотя редко бываю собой довольна,но тут объективно всё что удалось опробовать зашло на УРА! Да и остальное -   на 1000% получилось.

----------

БуКатерина (26.09.2016)

----------


## ВалеркаРостов

Елена получил Ваши шедевры, читаю и восхищаюсь!!! :Yahoo: 
Программа просто СУПЕР ПЕТУХУПЕР 2017КЛАСС!!!

Спасибо большое, творческих успехов Вам !!!

----------

elen-ka20 (26.09.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!! что поделились впечатлением.Очень важно!!! 
Отлично вам отработать)))

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена, и я, и я, и я я я  я я... Не смогу без вашего новогодника!! Каждый год радую клиентов вашими работами!

----------

elen-ka20 (26.09.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Катюша,спасибо за доверие постоянство!  :Ok:

----------


## Кнопик

Лена, здравствуйте. Не вижу номера карты Сбербанка.Напомните,пожалуйста.

----------

elen-ka20 (26.09.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Кнопик*,здравствуйте.  С карты можно перевести на Яндекс кошелёк  в два клика без проблем. Детали во втором посте этой темы . По другому,увы, ни как.

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Добрый день.И я !! Всё что беру у вас  -всегда супер.А НГ сценарий особенно!!!И весь год работаю с ним.  ИЛИ Я УЖЕ ОПОЗДАЛА НА АКЦИЮ ?!

----------

elen-ka20 (27.09.2016)

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена! Оплату перечислила. Нахожусь в ожидании (предвкушении) чуда.

----------

elen-ka20 (27.09.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Не вижу номера карты Сбербанка.Напомните,пожалуйста.


Вы забыл.Её у меня нет,точнее есть,но она как и ваша не поддерживает Международные платежи.Так что см.2 пост это темы.Там все реквизиты и варианты.




> Всё что беру у вас -всегда супер.А НГ сценарий особенно!!!И весь год работаю с ним.


Маша,спасибо за постоянство и что работаете с моими наработками!!! Акция -вы конечно же в теме. Так что до 3  нет проблем. 

*БуКатерина*, Катя,ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! Всё получила..И надеюсь ожидания оправдаются после прочтения  и сценарий не подведёт как и в прошлые года !

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Лена,добрый день.Отправила.Жду! с нетерпением!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (28.09.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Маша,всё получила.Спасибо! большое за доверие! Теперь я жду с вопросами,коментами и т д.,если они появятся.
Много новогодников и отличных заказов круглый год!

----------

КалинаМАЛИНА (29.09.2016)

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена!!! Елена!!! Елена!!!!! Эмоции зашкаливают!! Сказать, что это "бомба", "взрыв эмоций" - нет!! Круче! Уууу.. я незнаю каким словом моё впечатление от прочитанного выразить. Очень вкусненько, славненько, сладенько и искромётно, юмористично, задорно и по новогоднему весело. Новогоднее настроение у большинства приходит вместе с снегом,  морозами, что уже большая редкость в нашем регионе.  А у меня не смотря на календарь и погоду - новый год!!! Чудеса творит-   ваш новогодник. Спасибо Вам большое за новогоднее волшебство!!! Сценарий волшебный!!!! Я поймала это слово!! Леночка, сценарий оказался волшебным и Креатив сказочным. Спасибо, Вам.

----------

elen-ka20 (29.09.2016), КалинаМАЛИНА (29.09.2016)

----------


## БуКатерина

Извините, пожалуйста, за ошибки.  Пишу с мобильного по дороге на работу, и Т9 как всегда подводит, каверкая слова.

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

> Сказать, что это "бомба", "взрыв эмоций" - нет!! Круче!


+10000000.Вот и пришла поделиться .Это просто ШЕДЕВР, а не сценарий. Я думала прошлогодний был супер,но как по мне этот просто нереальный !!!  Первые строчки и хохот стоял на весь дом.Каждое слово в точку,до слёз,до коликов. Просто какой -то выпуск камеди вумен  :Taunt:  Но для меня самое главное ,что всё это не переходит грань,ни кого не обидит,а настрой будет "крышесносный" ,как вы пишите  :Grin:  . Это то,что сделало  работу в прошлом году беспроблемной: я только начала говорить первые слова приветствия,зал ожил и  через 10 минут они все были мои .И чтобы я не делала потом шло на УРА! 
Новая версия Лабутенов и всё что в том блоке  -смотрели всей семьёй  и рыдали от смеха местами ."Подарок"- ахаха. Супер идея. Отдельное спасибо за хлопалку да ещё и переходящую в  анимашку. Вот что всегда проходит отлично   и чего всегда не хватало.Теперь и это с вашей лёгкой руки у меня есть!И "звёзды" супер.На выходные хочу опробовать  на свадьбе со свидетелями . Ну одним словом ВСЁ  супер!
Он и правда настолько универсальный,что я с его помощью полностью смогу обновить свою программу.  Тем более уже расписано как их подать.Отдельное спасибо за эти подводки.
И за бонус спасибо.Его ещё правда не изучила подробно.Так пробежала глазами. Но здорово,что там  совсем другие игры и конкурсы.Теперь у меня ого-го сколько материала  :Yahoo:  Спасибо вам за ваши идеи и за ваш труд.Вы  настоящий талант.Вы именно АВТОР! И крутой автор!

P.S. Села "подогнать " под себя, так как без этого не получается .Но не  с этим сценарием. А не чего в нём  подгонять!!!!! Нет ни единой лишней буквы,ни одного конкурса,который надо переделать или убрать.ВСЁ на своих местах,нет однотипных конкурсов и всё сплошной позитив и креатив. Просто  рай для ведущего ! Вот уж точно взял и пошёл отработал.

----------

elen-ka20 (29.09.2016), Роза31 (06.12.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Ой,девоки,Катя,Маша!!! Спасибище вам ОГРОМНОЕ!!! Так важны первые отзывы.Спасибо что нашли время их оставить.  



> Леночка, сценарий оказался волшебным и Креатив сказочным





> Нет ни единой лишней буквы,ни одного конкурса,который надо переделать или убрать.ВСЁ на своих местах,нет однотипных конкурсов и всё сплошной позитив и креатив. Просто рай для ведущего ! Вот уж точно взял и пошёл


может это и не скромно прозвучит ,но не могу не согласится : сценарий получился на все 100, всё на своём месте,ни чего лишнего.Весело, много мора и шуток. Послевкусие как и должно быть -новогодний драйв и настроение.

----------


## Олечка 83

Ну вот и я стала обладательницей очередной работы  Елены -сценария встречи Нового 2017 года ,это действительно очень профессиональная работа и колоссальный труд!!!С первых страниц прочтения сценария  у меня заболел отсутствующий пресс от смеха!!Всё очень легко позитивно!!! Отдельное Спасибо Лене за шутку про рябину !!! Самое главное что практически все моменты можно использовать не только в Новый год ,но  на юбилей,на свадьбу,на корпоратив!Кстати завтра на юбилее уже начну обкатывать несколько блоков!Ещё хочется отметить потрясную сказку,флэшмоб,гороскоп ПРОСТО СУПЕР!!!Всё не могу остановиться .. но все секреты раскрывать не буду. Вообщем, господа хотите праздника на высокой ноте?!! бегом за сценарием!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (03.10.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Оля,БОЛЬШОЕСПАСИБО!!!! Я рада что понравилась моя работа.



> заболел отсутствующий пресс от смеха!!Всё очень легко позитивно!!!


здорово! Я именно таким и вижу НГ банкет:оторвать,на смеяться .... И чтоб  началось веселье не с конкурсов,а первой минуты за столом.Чтоб даже наше вступление на трезвую ещё голову заставило гостей улыбнуться во все 32 . И дальше весь вечер гарантировано пройдёт на позитиве  . А игры ,конкурсы  -поддержат  и усилят эффект . И всё! В следующем году они другого ведущего не захотят искать 100%!



> Самое главное что практически все моменты можно использовать не только в Новый год ,но на юбилей,на свадьбу,на корпоратив!


я уже проделали сие.И всё зашло замечательно.Надеюсь и у тебя на юбилеи выстрелило как надо! 

Отлично пусть пройдут все праздники и на НГ много банкетов в хороших компаниях.
Спасибо за доверие и постоянство

----------

Олечка 83 (13.12.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Сегодня последний день действует *АКЦИЯ "2 ПО ЦЕНЕ 1"* . Не упусти возможность принять в ней участие! В два раза больше новинок-игры,конкурсы 2016 года.

----------


## Кристина Воротникова

Елена, а я могу по акции еще приобрести? Прям по отзывам загорелась вашей программой!

----------

elen-ka20 (09.10.2016)

----------


## велюни

какова стоимость сейчас вашего сценария?

----------

elen-ka20 (09.10.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*велюни*, 
*Кристина Воротникова*, все детали в ЛС. спасибо

----------


## РыЖиК

Здравствуйте!!!!! Елена, скажите пожалуйста, а у вас сценарий НГ на какой возраст?

----------

elen-ka20 (12.10.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*РыЖиК*, Добрый день.Для предновогодних банкетов ,НГ ночи в ресторане (если такой вариант нужен ) , для работы дуэта ДМ и Снегурочка на корпоративах в ресторане опять же. То есть для взрослых людей. То есть для детей, подростков  конечно же не пойдёт , а для взрослых - думаю без ограничений

----------


## Масямася

Лена! Получила! Прочитала! Класс! Как и в прошлом году, программа обширная и универсальная! Очень понравились конкурсы ОРТ, Три белых коня,  Берегите женщин. (Вот теперь думаю, где достать каблуки большого размера) Шоколадные предсказания- прелесть. Спасибо!

----------

elen-ka20 (14.10.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Рада,что понравился ! Спасибо за постоянство и за отзыв! Пусть материал работает безотказно ! 
Отличных праздников  и много работы круглый год!

Вот добавлю ещё пару отзывов с другого ресурса

[img]http://*********net/8494282.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********net/8491210.jpg[/img]

----------


## Кнопик

Добрый день! Леночка,вот и я пришла сказать СПАСИБО! 10000 раз!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   :Ok: 
Сценарий изучила и даже уже несколько конкурсов провела.СУПЕР!!!! Ну как можно каждый раз придумывать столько нового и самое главное такого классного?!!! Не могу сказать что понравилось большее,потому что понравилось ВСЁ  от первого слова до последнего !Кстати о словах с первых слов  читаешь и ухохатываешься.Точно как было с прошлогодними корпоративами : я только начала говорить ,первые фразы, а гости  уже твои .Полный восторг .За пару минут нашли общий язык .И дальше так легко работалось как по маслу.Хорошо что нет "петушиной " темы в играх. И правда её достаточно в тостах. 
ОРТ,берегите женщин - делала и на свадьбе ,и на юбилеи.Умора.Так насмеялись. :Taunt:  А анимашку хлопалку делала даже на детском- как отлично  получилось. Вообще спасибо за подводки.Очень удобно,что можно будет работать круглый год  и даже переделывать не надо.Вы уже всё написали. Очень повеселила новая версия Лабутенов и пляжи Турции -  насмеялись всей семьёй. Да и "зайчик" -умора .Вот думаю  сделать эти "новости" на юбилеи в субботу.Чуть переделала начало под юбилей и думаю впишется   отлично

Так что теперь я жду с нетерпением НГ ,уже 2 компании с прошлого Дарвина пришли ко мне опять. Так что буду их и в этом году веселить и удивлять 
Вам много  классных идей и вдохновения на новые шедевры. :flower:

----------

elen-ka20 (17.10.2016), БуКатерина (18.10.2016), Роза31 (06.12.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо вам огромное за постоянство. И я очень рада что всё понравилось . Здорово что уже и провести блоки удалось. Пусть работает всё на отлично и радует ваших гостей.

----------


## Анна Мылько

Здравствуйте! Покупала сценарий в прошлом году и так как всё прошло отлично,обращаюсь вновь. Подскажите детали  по покупке и сценарии  и оплата на карту- не найду номер.

----------

elen-ka20 (21.10.2016)

----------


## DomiKKKKKK

Добрый день, дочитала, переварила - все супер. Читала текст - смеялась до слез. Моменты с экраном в работе использовать буду обязательно, все как и в прошлом году вкусно и интересно. Спасибо. Новых идей и творческого вдохновения!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (21.10.2016)

----------


## korzova76

Леночка здравствуйте! Давно работаю с Вашим потрясающим материалом, за что огромное спасибо и низкий поклон. Я вот только насчет цен или не поняла или не увидела? Какая цена на все Ваши вкусняшки новогодние?

----------

elen-ka20 (21.10.2016)

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

Дорогая, Леночка, поздравляю с Днем рождения! Желаю всего самого светлого и пусть все задуманное сбудется!   :flower:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 32:  И конечно хотела бы оставить отзыв о новом замечательном новогоднем сценарии, с которым можно работать не один год. Приобрела его сразу, как только он появился в свет, и не случайно сразу не писала отзыв. Потому как сразу переварить столь обширную информацию, по крайней мере, для меня как новичка в этой деятельности просто невозможно. У меня сложилось впечатление, что этот сценарий писал не один человек, а целая команда и не случайно написано, что это полностью готовый материал, который взял и иди завтра работай с ним. Только основных тостов насчитала, если не ошибаюсь, штук 15,и все они написаны с изюминкой, юмором, они актуальны и можно их спокойно переделывать и брать на другие мероприятия. Видео с проектором для конкурсов смонтировано очень профессионально, просто супер и вся подборка фотоматериалов, это оооочень большая работа проделана. И вообще каждая часть сценария настолько подробно прописана и логически дополняет друг друга. Я не буду писать про конкурсы, уже много хороших отзывов здесь написано, но есть такие, что в инете точно не найдешь, это надо иметь  талант и большой опыт, чтобы придумать что-то новое, ОРТ, Гороскоп (который умудрилась переделать и провести на свадьбе) это класс, это новое. Лена, ты просто трудяга и профессионал, выручалочка, особенно для таких как я, когда или некогда (по секрету, я еще челночница) или ума не хватает сочинять такие вещи. Леночка, спасибо тебе огромное за этот чудесный сценарий и ооогромных творческих успехов!   :Vishenka 33:

----------

elen-ka20 (21.10.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*DomiKKKKKK*, большое спасибо !!!! Очень рада что работаете с моими наработками.И пусть все праздники проходят на ура!!! 
*Тухватулина Галина Геннад*, спасибо за поздравления!!! БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! и ЗА ОТЗЫВ -100000000 СПАСИБО!!!!! 
*Анна Мылько* *korzova76*, здорово,что материал не пылиться и пришёлся по вкусу. Спасибо что работаете с ним. Ответила в деталях ЛС.

----------


## аньта

> программа для работы в ресторане (не знакомые между собой гости,рассадка столиками)
> Рассчитана программа на 4 часа


Доброй ночи.Интересует вот эта программа. Цена и что в ней.

----------

elen-ka20 (22.10.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Доброй) Добралась о компа наконец-то. Всё отправила. Будут ещё вопросы- пишите

----------


## аньта

Лена,не могу написать ЛС почему-то .Пишу здесь - оплатила. Жду с нетерпением ресторанную программу.

----------

elen-ka20 (24.10.2016)

----------


## аллуша

Елена, СПАСИБО огромное за сценарий, СУПЕР, все расписано как по нотам и отдельное СПАСИБО за работу слайдов, нарезок на проектор
!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (24.10.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*аньта*, Аня,спасибо большое. Получила . Всё отправила,Сори что так поздно,весь день " в бегах".Знакомьтесь с материалом - если что -я на месте. 
*аллуша*, Аллочка,спасибо больше что написали о впечатлениях !!!!! Я рада что  сценарий понравился. Писала как говорится "с любовью" 
Отличных НГ праздников!

----------


## аньта

Вот и пришла  делиться впечатлениями,пока ещё они свежи.Читала до глубокой ночи. Круто! Сценарий просто супер!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!! :Ok: 
Я и не сомневалась в качестве вашей работы,не случайно беру редко,но только у вас. Но опасения были  увидеть множество"петухов", "куриц" и прочей живности и слава Богу они там только в тостах и жуть смешных текстах. Так что гости меня не побьют. 
А если серьёзно - каждый момент -здорово  :Ok: ! Финал -очень классный.Предложу  молодым сегодня на встрече.Так что надеюсь  опробовать уже в ноябре. И не только финал  :Grin: 
Прогнозы- лабутены просто убили наповал,так я смеялась.Да и курорты Турции- не меньше.   :Taunt:  В общем не стану выдавать все секреты,скажу кратко:  нет ни единого момента,который мне бы захотелось убрать.Всё на своём месте,всё по теме и очень классно  и весело И всё хочется по быстрее провести.
Спасибо !!!! за ваш труд .Пусть по больше будет таких замечательных идей.С вашей помощью я в очередной раз жду не дождусь Новый год.И название мне понравилось "Птица счастья" лучше чем " Год Петуха" .

----------

elen-ka20 (26.10.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Но опасения были увидеть множество"петухов", "куриц" и прочей живности и слава Богу они


пару  дней мотаюсь по встречам и поняла,что такие же опасения есть и наших клиентов. Все в один голос начинают со слов: "про петуха игры не надо  :Nono: " . Хотя они есть вполне смотрабельные  и нормальные,НО.... Так что не ошиблась в выборе концепции НГ сценария на этот год это точно.

Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ за постоянство...конечно же за такой отзыв-очень важна обратная связь и не только для меня,но и для тех,кто рассматривает приобретение  материала. 
Пусть все праздники пройдут на УРА! и круглый год работы и достойной оплаты за неё.

----------


## Анна Мылько

Добрый день. Оплатила  на Яндекс .Жду сценарий .С нетерпением!

----------

elen-ka20 (31.10.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Аня,спасибо большое ! Отправила!Будут вопросы- я на месте. Отличных праздников!!

----------


## gha

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Вот уже четыре года покупаю новогсдние сценарии у Елены Мартыновой, и ни разу они меня не подводили в работе, всё чётко, логично выстроено с необыкновенным чувством юмора.Обязательно есть видео некоторых номеров, чтобы было понятнее. Вообщем: получил материал и можно сразу идти работать. В этом году я приобрела новогодний сценарий "Снимается кино", буду проводить праздник у старшеклассников в школе, так Лена всё адаптировала к этому возрасту, подобрала подходящие конкурсы, да ещё и подарков надарила.                                                                    Лена, очень приятно с тобой работать!!! Я очень рада,что жизнь свела с таким мастером, который всегда готов прийти на помощь.

----------

elen-ka20 (01.11.2016), Светлана Владимир (09.11.2017)

----------


## Джениферчиж

Всем здравствуйте,хочу добавить свой отзыв о сценарии НГ,как всегда все на высоте.Все пропитано шутками,Блок Новости для проэктора-просто бомба,сама сидела хохотала!!!!!ДеньЧ отличный интерактив,и не только для нового года.ОРТ и Три белых коня  очень ржачно.Буду все обкатывать и самое главное многое подходить и для других праздников.Еще раз большое спасибо Елена за проделанную работу и за дополнительные бонусы.Чтобы мы делали без таких МегаУМОВ)))))))))))))Творческих успехов вам,а я уже стала вашей поклонницей. Респект и уважуха!!!!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (01.11.2016), Светлана Владимир (09.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо большое!!!!! за отзыву.Просто счастлива.что понравился сценарии. 



> Вот уже четыре года покупаю новогодние сценарии у Елены Мартыновой, и ни разу они меня не подводили в работе


Леночка,спасибо за постоянство. Надеюсь продолжим сотрудничество и дальше. 



> Творческих успехов вам,а я уже стала вашей поклонницей. Респект и уважуха!!!!!!


Приятно слышать что мой стиль близок и по вкусу. Буду рада продолжит сотрудничество.

Девочки,отличных  вам праздников круглый год!

----------


## Анна Мылько

Добрый день .Вот и я пришла сказать большое спасибо :Tender:  !!!!! Сценарий суперский :Ok:  !!! Здорово что универсальный :Yahoo: ,Спасибо что ещё и расписано как да что,взял и пошёл работать на свадьбу(что я и собираюсь сделать уже в эту субботу) . Весело, местами смешно до коликов ,Тонкий юмор аля камеди :Taunt:  ,что особенно помогает с начала застолья мгновенно  наладить контакт и дальше не работать,а получать удовольствие .И это не предположения, а констатация факта : именно так и было в  работе с Дарвином  в прошлом году  :Aga: . Отлично подобрана музыка,идеально как по мне  :Ok:  и самое главное для меня возможность работать как с проектором,так и без него  :Ok: , так как не всегда в ресторанах есть возможность проводить такие.  Не буду детализировать,скажу кратко : Игры,конкурсы  - всё супер!!!!!! Трудно выделить ,так как программа разноплановая и в  каждом своя фишка .  Ни где не встречала , всё действительно новое очень весело и драйво!  И самое главное ВСЁ  КЛАССНОЕ!
К новому году готова на 1000% .С нетерпением жду теперь банкеты.Спасибо вам и вдохновения на новые блестящие мысли и идеи  :Ok:

----------

elen-ka20 (02.11.2016), Светлана Владимир (09.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Аня,спасибо! Рада что и в этом году мои идеи пришлись вам по вкусу и вы так высоко их оценили. 



> расписано как да что,взял и пошёл работать на свадьбу(что я и собираюсь сделать уже в эту субботу)


смело работайте.Кое что уже провела и не раз и даже первый блин комом не оказался Так что будет всё ОК! 




> что особенно помогает с начала застолья мгновенно наладить контакт и дальше не работать,а получать удовольствие .


+1000. Отлично сказано. Дейсвительно первые фразы и дело сделано.Мы на одной волне и дальше по как по маслу и гости - мягкий пластилин. На все игры,конкурсы и т. д. как в известном фильм:  "Я ...Я....Я..."

Пусть все праздники пройдут идеально!

----------


## НаиалиБулгакова

Лена,добрый день. Спасибо большое за сценарий.Порадовал прошлогодний и этот не разочаровал. Отличный! 
Всё всегда переделываю "под себя" ,но в вашем ни чего не хочется менять,редактировать,переставлять,потом что всё на своём месте. Читала на одном дыхание , на улыбке , а местами со смехом .Стёб ,шутки, юмор ,что мне  по душе.Да и по  прошлому году могу сказать и  гостям тоже.
Прогнозы повеселили, да и  гороскоп :ни кто  конечно не скажет,но  " процесс" порадует точно всех .Репризы  - здорово,что они не просто "послушал" и по смеялся  , а ещё и активашки при этом.  Просто идеальная форма пока все не особо активные. Конкурсы все  классные, действительно новые и универсальные .Взяв этот сценарий обновила в итоге программу на весь год . :Ok: 
Вывод: коллеги, рекомендую всем,кто ищет качественный сценарий  ,где слова ведущего -юмор с первой секунды , кто ищет сценарий разноплановый ,где  есть всё и конкурсы, и игры, и анимашки, и активашки и много ещё чего классного и нужного. 
А вам ,Лена, вдохновения и хороших клиентов

Даа...Забыла сказать  отдельное спасибо за подарочек ..ВЦ просто нереально классная. Привыкла к романтике,а тут ....смех каждую секунду.Муз. подборка- это вообще отдельный разговор..

----------

elen-ka20 (04.11.2016), Светлана Владимир (09.11.2017)

----------


## Aannaa

Добрый день всем! Леночка, спасибо за ваш огромный труд, проделанный при написании всех ваших сценариев! А что труд проделан колоссальный, не поспоришь. Все включено! - это основной лозунг, которого придерживается Лена!!! :Ok:  Слова ведущего , четкое описание конкурсов, правильно подобранная к ним музыка, полиграфия, даже видео-объяснялки. Всё разжёвано и в рот покладено - глотай и радуйся!!! :Yahoo:  Ну а если серьёзно  всё качественно, с юмором, разнопланово, весело. уместно и не пошло! Ваш стиль, Леночка, мне очень близок! Творческого вдохновения!! Отличных вам праздников и благодарных заказчиков! :flower:

----------

elen-ka20 (04.11.2016), Светлана Владимир (09.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

*НаиалиБулгакова*, Большое спасибо за отзыв. Конечно же очень рада,что понравился.Всякий раз волнуюсь(что и понятно) и поэтому отзывы -обратная связь  -на на вес золота.И не только для меня . Спасибо что нашли время отписаться. И от души желаю, чтобы все банкет прошли как по маслу .




> Ваш стиль, Леночка, мне очень близок!


наверное это в вопросе выбора материала главное и я очень рада что это так.Спасибо за постоянство,за "обратную связь",за потраченное время на написание коментов относительно моего  "продукта" . И очень!!! радует , что всё,что было мною "выдуманно" и вам пришлось по вкусу. Пусть банкетов будет мноооогооо!! и пройдут все исключительно на УРА!

----------


## ikorzov

Приветствую,Елена. Интересует сценарий для ресторана.Что в нём? Нет ли чего с прошлогоднего,так как уже у вас брал в прошлом году.
Спасибо.

----------

elen-ka20 (05.11.2016)

----------


## Фелиция-77

Лена, можно приобрести сценарий?

----------

elen-ka20 (05.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Фелиция-77*, Олечка,конечно можно .Детали выслала ЛС. Будут ещё вопросы- пиши.




> Что в нём?


Добрый день. Отправила описание ,сцен план,пример текстовки ЛС



> Нет ли чего с прошлогоднего,так как уже у вас брал в прошлом году


Ни в коем случаи.Это просто невозможно,так как 90% это те,кто уже "знаком со мной" по прошлогодним сценариям. И  вам ,и всем  БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за постоянство. Так что всё новое ,написанное за время  2016 года.
Будут ещё вопросы - пишите.Отвечу.

----------

ikorzov (08.11.2016)

----------


## Наталья1404

Всем добрый вечер! Лена, хочу выразить огромную благодарность Вам за Ваши творческие труды. Я новичок в области проведения корпоративов. Когда-то для знакомых организовывала свадьбу, пол года повсюду собирала материал, и даже не догадывалась, что все так просто и близко, что есть такие талантливые люди, готовые делиться своими наработками и знаниями. Конечно мои "копания" не прошли даром, многое узнала, что к чему. В общем, стала проводить свадьбы и юбилеи, оказалось по душе, а при мысли о корпоративах, становилось страшно. И тут я натыкаюсь на этот сайт, и на Ваш сценарий корпоратива 2017 года. Почитав отзывы тех, кто не первый год работает по Вашим сценариям, решилась, что НАДО БРАТЬ)) И попала в точку! Сценарий замечательный, все прописано от А до Я, как я люблю, все по полочкам. Теперь совсем не страшно отвечать на незнакомые номера и договариваться о проведении корпоративного вечера. Желаю вам дальнейших творческих успехов!!! С уважением, Наталья.

----------

Светлана Владимир (09.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Наташа,большое вам спасибо,что приобрели и нашли время оставить отзыв. Я очень рада что смогла помочь вам освоить и корпоративы. Можете не сомневаться всё пройдёт ОТЛИЧНО! 
И пусть все праздники идут одинаково на УРА!

----------


## ikorzov

Лена,приветствую. И снова я .Не вижу реквизиты для оплаты. Написал этот же вопрос в личку, дублирую сюда,так как скоро выдвигаюсь по делам и хотел заслать денежку через Евросеть . Так что жду.

----------

elen-ka20 (08.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Иван,ответила ЛС . Так что на связи . Как только - сразу напишу.

----------


## тюменка

добрый день  я перевела 3500р  за сценарий новогоднего вечера для не знакомой компании )))  в личном сообщении написала от кого пришли деньги))

----------

elen-ka20 (08.11.2016)

----------


## тюменка

Ура! я счастливая обладательница сценария для нового года! Еще получила бонусы и подарки!!! Это супер!! Я многие сценарии видела в своей жизни и многие покупала. Открыв этот сценарий и начав читать начала улыбаться с первых минут! все конкурсы легко трансформируются под другой праздник и более того в сценарии приложена инструкция как это сделать! В общем супер пупер, что сказать. Сценарий Огонь!!! Бонусы заманчивые! ни сколько не пожалеете о приобретении!! Человек талант да и только!! я восхищаюсь Вашим мастерством!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (09.11.2016), Татьяна Никандрова (10.11.2016)

----------


## Svetlana78

Добрый день Елена. Подскажите пожалуйста как приобрести сценарий и какая стоимость в гривнах?

----------

elen-ka20 (09.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*тюменка*, Большое спасибо!!!! за отзыв! за оценку моих "трудов" !! Рада что понравился сценарий. 



> начав читать начала улыбаться с первых минут!


Это и хотелось ,чтобы и вы, и те,кто будет слышать это в зале , сразу погрузились в  веселье.



> все конкурсы легко трансформируются


 уже обкатывала и не только я   :Ok: 
Отличных вам праздников круглый год. 
*Svetlana78*, все детали выслала ЛС. Если ещё остались -пишите

----------


## ikorzov

Елена,вечер добрый. В районе 14 по Москве перевёл .Оправил  цифры  в личку. Дублирую и здесь.  
Встречаюсь с клиентом и нужно дать раскладку по сценарию.Жду! Срочно!

----------

elen-ka20 (10.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Жду! Срочно!


Всё отправила.Спасибо!  Успешной встречи и обязательно взять заказ.И желательно на все возможные и не возможные  " НГ дни"

----------


## Любаша- краса

Леночка, здравствуйте! Можно мне тоже приобрести ваш сценарий?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) КонЭчно!!! Уточните только какой вариант нужен корпоративный или ресторанный и после оплаты он будет у вас.

----------


## ikorzov

Приветствую! Как обещал - отписываюсь. 
Сценарий ЗАЧЁТНЫЙ ! Подводки к конкурсам,связки,тосты -  смеялся.Тонкий юмор -это то что надо для расположения к себе гостей. 
За формат "Шкатулка "и  аналогичные   -отдельный респект. Stand Up репризы лишними не будут.
Ну и игровое наполнение  -конкурсы, игры -  зачёт и респект! Ново,актуально. Уверен зайдут на УРА! И ещё клёво,что все  действительно универсальны. В прошлом году тоже кое что вытянул и работал весь год ,но в этом можно взять практически всё.Очень удобно ,в отличии от прошлогоднего. 
Клиент одобрил всё. Так что  СПАСИБО за сотрудничество ! Удаляюсь ! Приду в следующем году .

----------

elen-ka20 (13.11.2016)

----------


## Зосик

Елена. доброе утро! Тоже хочу вашу работу. Мне  очень понравился ваш стиль работы. Выпускной прошел на ура! Фото за мной. Обещали к НГ.  Но у меня вопрос: корпоратив в компании и вечер, где будут разные люди. Какой лучше выбрать? Спасибо.

----------

elen-ka20 (13.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Доброе утро ! 


> Как обещал - отписываюсь.


Очень большое человеческое спасибо! Очень интересно было узнать мнение мужчины- ведущего. Я ж пишу со своей" женской " колокольни.



> Клиент одобрил всё.


это самое главное.Пусть так будет всегда. Отличный Новогодников и праздников в целом Доброе утро! 



> Мне очень понравился ваш стиль работы.Выпускной прошел на ура!


Это  ключевой вопрос,так как все авторы супер! и трудяжки  Но у всех нас разный стиль. И рада,что мы совпали .Фото - буду благодарна безмерно 



> корпоратив в компании и вечер, где будут разные люди. Какой лучше выбрать?


Это разные сценарии,оба 2016 года,то есть наполнение новое ,Есть кончено точки соприкосновения  ,но больше отличий. И какой лучше мне  сказать сложно.Я бы исходила из того,чего больше корпоративов или банкетов со  "сборной солянкой".Такой и взять .
Одно могу сказать - сценарий как по мне достойный ,программа разнообразная   и это уже не только моё мнение,но и тех ,кто его уже купил(см.отзывы в этой теме ).Так что ругать  не будите гарантирую.

----------


## Мокроусово

Я тоже стала обладательницей этого замечательного сценария. Большое спасибо, Леночка. Вы - умничка, просто большая молодец! Как уже писали выше, он легко трансформируется на любой другой праздник. Он универсален. Конкурсы здоровские, текст-классный, музыка, видео-всё подобрано отлично. Сейчас учила "Рукоплёск", насмеялась от души, отшлёпала ладошки....Здорово!!!

----------


## Ангелин@

Хочу сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО Леночке, за такой ЗАЖИГАТЕЛЬНЫЙ...ЯРКИЙ и СУПЕР-КЛАССНЫЙ блок Д.М. и Снегурочки!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok:  Теперь я с уверенностью могу сказать, что к новогодним корпоративам ГОТОВЫ!!!!!  :Yahoo:  Уже представляю как мы зажжем зал  :Vishenka 04:  :Victory:  :Yahoo:  Большой "+", что игры и конкурсы, можно применить на любом празднике!!! Леночка, Вы мастер своего дела!!!  :Ok:

----------

elen-ka20 (13.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Мокроусово*, *Ангелин@*,  БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!! 



> Сейчас учила "Рукоплёск", насмеялась от души, отшлёпала ладошки


Да ...тоже мне полюбилась эта анимашка -хлопалка)) Я так хлопала на МК ,чтоб на ладони лопнул аж сосуд))))))))))))))))))Ну ни чё..почти 100 ведущих хлопали так,что нас было далеко слышно ))))))))))))))  



> Большой "+", что игры и конкурсы, можно применить на любом празднике!!!


+1000...Не смоневайтесь .При чём легко и впишутся гармонично. Вообще считаю что игровая программа должна быть максимально универсальна. Это удобно

----------


## Зосик

Елена, добрый вечер. только что перевела на яндекс деньги 3500 через евросеть за корпоративный НГ. Жду очень. через час встреча с клиентом. надеюсь дойдут.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый вечер) Всё отправила! Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!!!за доверие и постоянство. Обязательно взять заказ и не только этот.а круглый год быть с работой)

----------


## Зосик

Получила сценарий Нового года! :Yahoo:  Огромное спасибо. Очень, очень довольна. С самого начала сразу столько позитива. Сидела на работе,хохотала, народ косился! :Grin:  Рекомендую, работать по нему легко. Подводки клевые, игры веселые и не сложные в исполнении. Юмор классный, понятный любой аудитории. Бери и проводи, что и сделаю. Могу с радостью сказать, к встрече Нового года готова!!! И в дальнейшем практически все пойдет в работу. Часть уже скоро использую на юбилее. В общем сценарий универсален, как и заявлялось.Отдельное спасибо за анимашки. Народ отплясывает просто диву даешься, даже те, кому медведь на ногу наступил. Я уже ни один зал поднимаю вашими танцами. Елена, вы мастер своего дела. Ни разу не пожалела, что работаю с вашей помощью. БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!  :Meeting:

----------

elen-ka20 (15.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Могу с радостью сказать, к встрече Нового года готова!!!


Большое -пребольшое спасибо!!!! за отзыв!! Очень рада что не подвела и оправдала доверие! Это очень важно. Пусть праздники пройдут на УРА!!! 



> Я уже ни один зал поднимаю вашими танцами.


здорово! спасибо!

----------

Зосик (17.11.2016)

----------


## Любаша- краса

Леночка, добрый вечер! Отправила сегодня вам денюшку -3500 за новогодний корпоратив. Жду от вас вкусняшку! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Nali

Елена! Здравствуйте! Я отправила вам  сегодня  на яндекс кошелек 3500 рублей за покупку вашего сценария 1 . " НОВОГОДНЯЯ ВЕЧЕРИНКА " - программа для работы в ресторане (не знакомые между собой гости,рассадка столиками,включая НГ ночь ). Жду от вас ответа и ваш замечательный сценарий! Наталья.

----------

elen-ka20 (22.11.2016)

----------


## Марюха

сегодня перевела вам сумму за Н.Г. корпоратив, жду с нетерпением ваш сценарий!

----------

elen-ka20 (22.11.2016)

----------


## Н@т@ли

Добрый вечер, Елена. Почитала отзывы о ваших работах и тоже загорелась от любопытства... очень хочу приобрести сценарий нового года для корпоратива. А акция еще действует?

Елена, я перевела вам деньги на яндекс кошелёк. Жду с нетерпением! Спасибо!

----------

elen-ka20 (22.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Н@т@ли*, 
*Марюха*, 
*Nali*, 
*Любаша- краса*, СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!! Всё получила,всё отправила. Будут вопросы- пишите,обсудим)Отличных праздников

Я приехала. Теперь с стандартном режиме на месте.Кому что должна  - пишите.

----------

Н@т@ли (04.12.2016)

----------


## Любаша- краса

Получила ваш сценарий. СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!! Сценарий - бомба!!! Насьеялась до слёз!!! Юмор тонкий и без пошлятины! Стиль ведения очень близок моему. Очень классно, просто супер!!! Раньше всегда писала сценарии сама и немного переживала, что не понравится. Но то, что делаете вы, превзошло все ожидания. В кафе, где я буду работать НГ просили не сильно заморачиваться с проектором. Т е он имеет право быть, но немного. А в сценарии есть варианты работы с проектором и без него. Это просто находка для меня. Проведу немного на экране, а остальное - по старинке. А ещё конкурсы расписаны так, что всё понятно. Есть даже видеос МК. Леночка, дорогая, вы - просто умница!!! Какое счастье, что есть такой форум - ин-ку, и есть на нем такие мастера, как Леночка!!! И ещё отдельное спасибо за подарки!!! Это такая вкуснятинка!!!! Просто МНЯЯЯЯЯЯЯМ!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (22.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

> СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!! Сценарий - бомба!!! Насьеялась до слёз!!!


СПАСИБИЩЕ  ВАМ!!!за каждое написанное слово! ОЧЕНЬ!!! Рада,что понравился.



> Стиль ведения очень близок моему.


А вот это самое главное в вопросе приобретении материала. И рада ,что мы "совпали" . Хотя стиль универсальный,но мы всё же все разные. 



> То есть он имеет право быть, но немного. А в сценарии есть варианты работы с проектором и без него.


Обожаю проектор, не могу без него работать,НО.. это и моё мнение. Что он должен быть,но не весь вечер. Надо чтобы было место разным конкусрно - игровым формам .А если у тебя его нет,то альтернатива прилагается. ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО! 
ОТЛИЧНЫХ ВАМ ПРАЗДНИКОВ КРУГЛЫЙ ГОД!!!

----------


## lana14

Леночка,дочитала сегодня сценарий! Всё супер!!! Текст потрясающий,музыка классная и радует наличие подводок под другие праздники.Очень жаль,что работаю без проектора,было бы круче.Уже готовлюсь провести первый корпоратив!

----------

elen-ka20 (22.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Всё супер!!!


 Большое спасибо!Даже ОГРОМНОЕ!!!! за отзыв ! Я очень рада что  сценарий понравился и  будет "работать" .




> Уже готовлюсь провести первый корпоратив!


Пусть всё пройдёт круто!!!!

----------


## Человек -праздник

День добрый. Заинтересовал сценарий для "сборной солянки" .Можно увидеть его "начинку". И как происходит покупка,так как сталкиваюсь впервые с таким форматом получения .Спасибо

Ещё вопрос о кино.  Можно тоже сразу же выслать детали

----------

elen-ka20 (26.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Человек -праздник*, Добрый день.Всё отправила. Будут вопросы- пишите. 
Хороших выходных

----------


## Человек -праздник

Добра. Дублирую и сюда .Деньги на кошельке. С карты **** 3358. Если можно отправьте его ,плиз, на почту graikovsky2016@yandex.ru
 Очень жду. Нужно завтра его уже презентовать клиенту.

----------

elen-ka20 (29.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо. Получила. Смотрите почту. 
Отличных праздников и чтоб завтра не только успешно презентовали сценарий ,но и тендер был выигран вами.
С уважением

----------


## Человек -праздник

Привет.Как и обещал отписываюсь о впечатлении.Буду краток: КРУТО!!! Спасибо за работу ! проделана не малая . 
Конферанс- то что надо  ведущему, чтобы с первого слова  задать  весёлый настрой  и был контакт . Игры-конкурсы- не встречал ни где.Всё ново. Предыдущие отзывы  +1000 . Как результат клиент доволен и ВСЁ одобрил.Ну и я - вздохнул с облегчением и к НГ чёсу готов на 1000% . Будем веселить и радовать народ .
Приду ещё.

----------

elen-ka20 (29.11.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ ! Отзыв от мужчины-ведущего - редкость. Спасибо что нашли на него минутку. ..... Рада ,что все довольны и вы в первую очередь..
Отличных праздников и  замечательного 2017 . 
зы. И приходите ещё,  буду рада быть полезной

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Оплатила ))) ЖДу сценарий на почту masterpr@mail.ru

----------

elen-ka20 (01.12.2016)

----------


## Фелиция-77

Давно мечтала о сценарии Елены, своего педагога. Пресловутый кризис позволял покупать только у одного автора.  Не пожалела! Для меня это важно! Есть вещи, которые понравились: все репризы ( про мужчин, женщин, про телефон), танцы-конфетки (и с улыбкой, и никого не поставим в неудобное положение), ОРТ, день Ч, рукоплёск,количество тостов( порой уже всё сказано, а тут о том же самом, но другое и третье и не повторяется). Остальное надо освоить, отрепетировать и решить, пойдет или нет. Я такой человек, что ВСЁ переделываю под себя. Считаю, что Елена – одна такая, не могу Я быть ЕЙ, поэтому не всё подойдет.  Например, отличный женский конферас про конфеты, обязательно использую, но по-другому. Начало  будет абсолютно другим, но шутку с «тройкой» (носки-трусы) уже вижу в другом конкурсе! И самое главное, сценарий дал идею выстроить свой сценарий с сюжетом: в поисках птицы счастья. Только без философии. Уже вижу знакомство: «Говорят, счастье – это когда люди, которые вам не подходят, к вам не подходят. Какие гости собрались здесь, мы сейчас узнаем.» У меня есть свой застольный танец по типам гостей.  И на протяжении вечера собирать картинку-пазл птицы счастья. Каждый кусочек как-то смешно обозвать. Всё!!! Понеслась сочинять! Спасибо, Лена, за труд!!!! Рада!

----------

elen-ka20 (01.12.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Ksenia Masterpr*, Ксения,получила.БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!! за доверие! Отправила! 
И в первую очередь за постоянство!!! 
Отличных НГ праздников и много работы круглый год!!! 


*Фелиция-77*, Олечка,спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ !!! за отзыв! 



> Елена – одна такая, не могу Я быть ЕЙ,


  :Taunt:  И ни в коем случаи не надо! Мы все в "единственном экземпляре " !  :Grin: И это здорово,что мы все разные и у всех разных взгляд на одну и ту же идею. И поэтому у каждого свои клиенты- фанаты! 



> Не пожалела! Для меня это важно!


А это очень важно знать  мне ,что трудилась не зря И здорово,что есть моменты ,которые возьмёшь в чистом виде,а есть моменты,которые вдохновляют на что-то своё! 



> Понеслась сочинять! Спасибо, Лена, за труд!!!! Рада!


Вдохновения! Супер праздников круглый год!!! 
И тебе БОЛЬШОЕ!!! спасибо и низкий поклон за доверие и за развёрнутый комент!!!

----------


## Nali

Уважаемая Елена! Извините, что не сразу написала отзыв, закрутилась на работе. 
Спасибо за ваш труд, творчество, креатив, всё очень профессионально, всё продуманно, всё на своих местах. Надеюсь, что с помощью вашего сценария мои корпоративы пройдут на УРА! Удачи вам, волшебного Пегаса и Музы на весь следующий год! Творите, воплощайте - нам на радость и вам на Благо!!!!!!! Благо Дарю!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (03.12.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Большое спасибо за за доверие!!! и за то,что наши минутку написать отзыв.Он бесценный.Рада что смогла помочь в подготовке.
Супер праздников вам круглый год и классных Новогодников.

----------


## Танюшка Веселушка

Добрый день! Я  давняя поклонница Лениных  сценарий, настолько мне близко по духу (особенно тематика)... Два года приобрела у нее сценарии: ЮБИЛЕЙ "Золотой капитан" "В джазе только девушки".= СВАДЬБА " Улетная На крыльях любви" и " Морскую"...  Работаю только по ее сценариям  и заказы регулярно благодаря ей...                     Еще приобрела "Снимается кино" буду воплощать в 2017 году... И Новогодние корпоративы в прошлом году прошли на УРА!!! 
Леночка ОГРОМНОЕ..ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБИЩЕ за твой ТРУД и твой ТАЛАНТ!!!!  ТВОРИ!!! РАДУЙ нас и наших клиентов!!!!

Леночка! Вчера отправила деньги на Кошелек в 16.10 час. (москвы. со связного). жду ссылку на Новогоднюю программу для ресторана..

----------

elen-ka20 (04.12.2016)

----------


## Н@т@ли

Доброго времени суток, Елена!
Простите, что сразу не написала отзыв о Вашем замечательном сценарии Нового Года, закрутилась на работе.
Прочитала всё, много очень интересного Вы разработали!!!  :Yahoo: Сценарий затягивает, читаешь и в голове прокручиваешь, как все будешь проводить.  Супер блок про Деда Морозу и Снегурочку!!! Первый раз у Вас приобрела и очень довольна, СПАСИБО!!!  :Ok:  Вы просто - молодец!!! Желаю Вам и дальше креативить и радовать нас интересными задумками! С наступающим Новым Годом!!!
У меня к Вам вопрос, напишу в личку.

----------

elen-ka20 (04.12.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Леночка! Вчера отправила деньги на Кошелек в 16.10 час. (москвы. со связного). жду ссылку на Новогоднюю программу для ресторана..


Всё получила! Всё отправила! БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО !!! за постоянство!!!! 



> Я давняя поклонница Лениных сценарий, настолько мне близко по духу


СПАСИБО,Танюша) Как это важно,Найти человека,который близок по подаче и по стилю. Огромное спасибо что пользуешься моими идеями и наработками. Не передать как я тебе признательна!! 
Танечка, легко отработать и в кайф.И чтоб так работалось круглый год!! 




> Первый раз у Вас приобрела и очень довольна, СПАСИБО!!!


А как рада  не передать!!! Спасибо вам ,что нашли время отписаться с отзывом.И спасибо,что выбрали именно мой вариант НГ сценария. 



> У меня к Вам вопрос, напишу в личку.


ответила)  :Grin: 
Отлично вам оработаь! НА УРА!!! И с продлжением в виде заказов на юбилеи и свадьбы с НГ корпоративов.

----------


## Люси

Елена, добрый вечер! Меня интересует 40ка минутка для Деда Мороза и Снегурочки. Работаем в ресторане. В основном,это игры, хоровод и небольшой супер приз в конце вечера. Какова концепция вашего сценария и привязан ли он к году Петуха? Заранее благодарю за ответ))) электронка: lv2103@yandex.ru или в личку

----------

elen-ka20 (05.12.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый) 


> В основном,это игры, хоровод и небольшой супер приз в конце вечера.


Именно это в нём  есть.2 игры,где можно разыграть приз , одна из которых подвижная по принципу эстафеты . Детали вам выслала.Будут вопросы- пишите

----------


## lenamiledy

Леночка! Огромное спасибо за Ваш труд, то что вы создаете такие ХИТы! Приобретала у Вас "НГ по Дарвину" и "Улетный юбилей", отличные вещи. Хотя работаем под НГ только с Дедом Морозом и Снегуркой, переделала под себя. Всем клиентам понравилось. В этом году у Вас готовая программа ДЕД МОРОЗ И СНЕГУРОЧКА -40 минутная реприза для ресторанов, просто СУПЕР. Деньги завтра отправлю, буду ждать с нетерпением.

----------

elen-ka20 (07.12.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Это вам ОГРОМНОЕ!!!  спасибо,что работаете с моими сценариями!!! Это круто!!,



> Всем клиентам понравилось. В этом году у Вас готовая программа ДЕД МОРОЗ И СНЕГУРОЧКА -40 минутная реприза для ресторанов,


Есть.Нет проблем.Обращайтесь! 
Отличных Новогодников

----------


## Ведущие Юлия и Наталия.

Взяла материал "НОВОГОДНЯЯ ВЕЧЕРИНКА программа для работы в ресторане" - 6 часов ...
Супееееееер .отлично .........просто то что надо ...........Очень понравились подводки к тосту ...................
Низкий поклон и жму руку, за вашу 100000000% материал

----------

elen-ka20 (09.12.2016), Светлана Владимир (09.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Юлечка,спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!! Я очень рада что понравился сценарий.Пусть служит верой и правдой круглый год!!! И в первую очередь НГ праздники! 
С наступающим и пусть 2017 будет супер!!!

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Леночка,добрый день! Пришла вас засыпать благодарностям!!! Низкий вам поклон за ваш  сценарий .И теперь уже и от моим клиентов   :Ok: 
 Теперь уже точно могу сказать ВСЁ на ура! Провела уже 2 корпоратива  и в этом году от и до по вашему сценарию( а до них 1 свадьбу и юбилей частично с конкурсами из этого сценария) . Не было ни времени ( а после прочтения сценария  и желания ) что-то искать,менять и придумывать. Зачем?!!! когда всё на своём месте, с юмором, до коликов от смеха  и ново! Я не буду перечислять, но ни единого нет момента из того,что провела ,который бы получился плохо.И опять СПАСИБО  за ваше чувство юмора и "лёгкость" текста :  шутки и юмор- народ хохотал с первых минут и на такой волне прошёл весь банкет. Мне даже хлопали стоя в конце банкета!
Дай БОГ ВАМ ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ НА НОВЫЕ ШЕДЕВРЫ ! Вы настоящий МАСТЕР слова  и настроения! 
С Новым годом и всего вам наилучшего !

----------

elen-ka20 (20.12.2016), Светлана Владимир (09.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

*КалинаМАЛИНА*, ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ) И  он стал ещё добрее  после прочтения такого отзыва! :Tender: 
 Очень рада что и у тебя он  "зашёл" ..... Здорово!!! Сама уже провела и всё зашло ровно И 5+ ! Ни чего даже корректировать не буду на остальные банкеты . И не только у меня: постоянно отписываются люди с благодарностями. Пусть все последующие пройдут на УРА!!! и круглый год всё работает, а не пылится. 




> ( а до них 1 свадьбу и юбилей частично с конкурсами из этого сценария)


даже не сомневаюсь.. И сама обкатывала, и ведущие пишут об этом.Вот буквально на днях пришёл отзыв.Так что это сценарий на 100% универсальный.Собирай как пазл и работай круглый год!  
[img]http://*********net/8651479.jpg[/img]

----------


## elen-ka20

Вот ещё отзывы 

[img]http://*********net/8689389.jpg[/img]

----------


## elen-ka20

[img]http://*********net/8769813.jpg[/img]

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

Леночка,еще раз хотела поблагодарить.Лена,это мастер СЛОВА.Отдельно хотела сказать спасибо именно за тосты,за все эти слова,продуманные до каждой запятой,даже люди сказали,сколько всего было сказанного здоровского,доброго!И еще особо,за ОРТ,это шедевр,буду брать в других мероприятиях,у меня участвовали девочки,тоже классно прошло,фоток нет,вот 2 скинули любительские  :Grin:   ШУРА   М.ДЖЕКСОН  :Derisive:

----------

elen-ka20 (01.01.2017), Светлана Владимир (09.11.2017)

----------


## Фирсова Людмила

Леночка спасибо большое! Сразу не смогла написать, время сейчас горячее, надо работать! Спасибо большое за сценарий! Вы супер! Конечно читала несколько раз, вдумывалась, изучала. Я считаю каждый сценарий надо прочувствовать каждой клеточкой, тогда будешь его органично нести людям! Вот я и прочувствовала! Теперь я во всеоружии на новогоднюю ночь! Спасибо вам большое! Буду работать, как проведу обязательно отпишусь!Сценарий очень хороший! Даже для меня, неопытной ведущей, теперь новогодняя ночь не проблема!

----------

elen-ka20 (01.01.2017), Светлана Владимир (09.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Галя,Люда, СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! Рада что понравился материал и Галечка,особенно спасибо за фото!!! Здорово, что прошло .
Я тоже очень довольна результатом на практике: все 10 своих отработала по ним...У меня всё прошло одинаково ровно. Отлично!!!И не только у меня.. Многие писали ,за что спасибо и низкий поклон. Вот парочка из них 

[img]http://*********net/8778536.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/8769320.jpg[/img]

----------

Тухватулина Галина Геннад (02.01.2017)

----------


## DomiKKKKKK

Добрый вечер, Елена. Отработала по Новогоднему корпоративному сценарию на ура! Гороскоп, ОРТ, оригинальные подводки к тостам (и многое другое) - все эти фишечки с неизменным успехом, на абсолютно разной публике - "рвали" зал!!! Блок "На выход" - это вообще шедевр.  Спасибо огромное! И счастливого Рождества!

----------

Светлана Владимир (09.11.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Доброго дня))) Здорово!!!! Я очень рада!!!Спасибо что нашлась минутка чиркнуть отзыв! Каждое слово на вес золота !  
P.S. Я  практически со всем работают дальше . Так что смело можно продолжать "рвать зал"!!! И пусть круглый год будет много работы и все праздники проходят как НГ на УРА!!

С Рождеством. Мира и добра всем нам !!!

----------


## тяша

ДОбрый вечер Лена, скажите а возможно приобрести у вас прошлогодний сценарий " НОВОГОДНЯЯ ВЕЧЕРИНКА " - программа для работы в ресторане для тех,кто работает без проектора, какова его цена?

----------


## elen-ka20

*тяша*, добрый вечер. Приеду с банкета кину оставшуюся ифу.
Спасибо

----------

